# new brushmaster "lady"



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

bought a new .223 brushmaster "lady" and i like the compactness of the gun. im going to add a scope to the gun but i have one question, the scope will be a bit hirer off the barrel than 1". How high should I sight this gun in at 100 yards and/or 200 yrds?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If you have a 55gr bullet at 3250fps and sight in at 1.4 inches high at 100yds you will have a maximum point blank range of approximately 220-230yds. Point and shoot to 230yds. works for me on a 223.


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

*Bushmaster Carbon 15 "Lady" Rifle&#8230; 
*(Part# AZ-C15R21C) Manufacturer's Suggested Retail Price&#8230; *$989.00*
*Bushmaster Carbon 15 Model 4 Carbine&#8230;*​​
​​Overall Length - 35"
Weight without magazine
or compensator - 4 lbs.
• 16" Stainless Steel Match Grade Barrel - 1 x 9 twist • Quick Detach Compensator
• Receiver Length Picatinny Optics Mounting Rail
• Blackened Bolt Carrier • Safety Controls Marked on Both Sides
• 16" Stainless Steel Match Grade Barrel - 1 x 9 twist • Quick Detach Compensator
• Receiver Length Picatinny Optics Mounting Rail • Comfortable Rubber Buttstock Pad
• Chromed Bolt Carrier • Safety Controls Marked on Both Sides
Made with Pride
in the U.S.A.
*.223/5.56mm Caliber*
*Stainless Steel Barrels on*
*these 3 Carbon 15 Models!*.​

​​​​​​*Bushmaster Carbon 15 Rifles & Pistols&#8230;*
*Featherweight 5.56mm/.223 Caliber Rifles with Carbon Fiber Components & Stainless Steel Barrels*
The Bushmaster ​
​
*"Lady"*
​​&#8230;unique, lightweight, easy handling,​
with a distinctive "camo" pattern, bright nickel plating

http://www.bushmaster.com/electronic-documents/2005CatalogV2/Carbon 15 Rifles & Pistols.pdf
​


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Right on youngdon---A fella can't have too many EBR's


----------

